
CIA Releases Additional Files Recovered in Raid on Usama Bin Ladin’s Compound - tedwasright
https://www.cia.gov/news-information/press-releases-statements/2017-press-releases-statements/cia-releases-additional-files-recovered-in-ubl-compound-raid.html
======
israrkhan
Interesting stuff, several movies, and songs.. One of the copyright holders
should go and sue CIA for violating DMCA :)

------
tim333
Apparently it includes “Charlie Bit My Finger.” And a lot of random stuff
[https://gizmodo.com/the-42-weirdest-movies-on-osama-bin-
lade...](https://gizmodo.com/the-42-weirdest-movies-on-osama-bin-ladens-
computer-1820046327)

~~~
whamlastxmas
It's almost like he was a human being instead of Satan brought to Earth like
our propaganda suggests.

~~~
antonvs
Well, he was a human being responsible for an attack which killed about 3,000
people and wounded 6,000. It's not entirely unreasonable to demonize him.

~~~
mynewtb
For comparison you could look at the casualties numbers for things like the
unsanctioned US invasion of Iraq. And then consider if the people responsible
for that are as villified.

~~~
lsd5you
Without defending the war in Iraq (afterall what good has it done?) this
really is a false equivalence and we probably don't realise how good we have
it, and how much worse it could be - namely if some one like UBL was the ruler
of the worlds largest superpower how many people would be killed and
oppressed.

You may pine for an ideal of no unjust/unfair deaths in the world, but the
reality is the number caused is in some way proportional to the power wielded.
The assessment of the morality of the US should take this into consideration.
That is to say there is an implicit negative opportunity cost (? opportunity
benefit) to existing power. This is perhaps the opposite to the way most
overly moralising critics view things (if only _I_ had the power to change the
world). Afterall perhaps the biggest lesson of Iraq must be that just getting
rid of power based on simplistic moralising is not a good idea. Careful what
you wish for.

~~~
mynewtb
UBL probably did what he did _because_ they are not a superpower, but were
tortured by one.

Look into the history of the middle east maybe?

------
acqq
One of the videos from the list is a short animation action movie:

"Pigeon: Impossible (2009)"

[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1423419/](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1423419/)

Available on Youtube:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEjUAnPc2VA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEjUAnPc2VA)

It's about the agent who carries the president's "Nuclear Football"

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_football](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_football)

and his interaction with a pigeon who wants agent's doughnut.

~~~
mikeash
I'm pretty sure that's a bagel, not a donut.

~~~
acqq
Having watched, I fully agree. I guess it has to be, to be heavy enough to
press THE button. And the pigeon would probably prefer it?

~~~
astura
Nobody eats bagels like that through, they slice em in half and either butter,
jelly, or cream cheese each half. I've never seen anyone walking around just
munching on a full bagel like that.

------
gadders
An FOIA was raised to get details of his porn stash as well but that was
refused: [http://uk.businessinsider.com/cia-osama-bin-laden-
porn-2017-...](http://uk.businessinsider.com/cia-osama-bin-laden-porn-2017-9)

------
stevenwoo
Lots of videogame warez and soft porn games.

------
payne92
Direct link: [https://www.cia.gov/library/abbottabad-
compound/index.html](https://www.cia.gov/library/abbottabad-
compound/index.html)

~~~
Nrsolis
Access denied.

~~~
alexeldeib
Works for me?

~~~
daveloyall
[https://www.cia.gov/library/abbottabad-
compound/Documents.20...](https://www.cia.gov/library/abbottabad-
compound/Documents.20171021.hash_index.txt)

> Access Denied

NOTE: The access denied message contains a unique string that changes when you
hit refresh.

NOTE: At 1 Nov 2017 18:19:43 UTC, archive.is was able to save a copy of the
OP. Now, it can't due to a 301 redirect.

------
xer
No mentioning of straightened proofs of 9/11 plot...

------
elorm
_Prior to accessing this file collection, please understand that this material
was seized from a terrorist organization. While the files underwent
interagency review, there is no absolute guarantee that all malware has been
removed._

The CIA cannot guarantee that files they have spent 6 years poring through are
free off malware? Wonder why anyone will download these documents after this.

~~~
jorblumesea
Probably just legalese in case anything happened. I bet CIA lawyers are the
most paranoid people on the planet.

~~~
TinyRick
Or in case someone finds the malware they injected into it.

</tinfoil hat>

~~~
gozur88
That seems like a pretty obvious play, IMO. I'd be surprised if they didn't.

~~~
wallace_f
Don't be ridiculous. Any reasonable and representative democracy like ours
would not be a government interested in subverting the privacy and rights of
its own people. /s

------
pankajdoharey
WOW, spelling mistake on CIA's website. Usama instead of Osama.

~~~
sdrothrock
[https://www.quora.com/Is-bin-Ladens-first-name-Osama-or-
Usam...](https://www.quora.com/Is-bin-Ladens-first-name-Osama-or-Usama-What-
is-the-significance-if-any-between-it-starting-with-an-O-and-a-U)

